# digital transfers vs plastisol transfers



## naranbaz (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have been soaking up the vast amount of information on this forum. I'm planning to get my first batch of tshirts made soon and have been looking at using custom plastisol transfers. I have recently learned of the digital transfers (print and cut) and have been wondering about benefits and limitations of the digital transfers vs the plastisol transfers. What are the pros and cons of using these two methods? As I understand plastisol transfers are nearly as good as the screenprinting, but I also heard good things about the digital transfers too, but am concerned about the quality. Please provide your feedback and knowledge on these two technologies. Thank you.


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

quality
Digital transfer usually has washing limits because it used a Special paper to print. 
plastisol has better quality because its stick directly to the cloth. 

Digital can easily print Full colored graphical images easily. while plastisol can do thesame but with much more effort due to screen preparations. 

Digital can't do bulk orders due to its material costs. meanwhile plastisol can win over bulk orders because of silkscreen process. 

both has its pros and cons. you can do both since both uses Heatpress. if few orders go digital and if bulk go get your transfers ordered. good luck Godbless
Sent from my ST17i using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## naranbaz (Jun 4, 2013)

adamajang said:


> quality
> Digital transfer usually has washing limits because it used a Special paper to print.
> plastisol has better quality because its stick directly to the cloth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I have about 7 designs each running with different colors and was thinking that ganging the designs on a digital transfer sheet would be cheaper, but you seem to be saying that the plastisol transfers would be cheaper.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Both types of transfers have their place in the industry. My suggestion would be to sample both so you can see the results. Digital has the advantage of providing a full color print and you can produce one transfer for the same, per piece, price as 100. Screen printed, custom transfers, provide a more professional look and are more durable. Most of our customers who offer custom printing will offer both methods, depending on the situation.


----------

